# Tornador v BMW E92 Engine Bay



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Just a quick write up as promised about the Tornador.

I have used this for several weeks now on the interior of cars ...... but I thought it was time for it to play outside.

The engine bay is generally a topic of concern with many , especially about the use of water / PW around all the electrics etc.

The entire engine bay was Tornador'd and used less than 200ml of liquid in total.

Heres what we found :










*A quick blast with the Tornador *










*Followed with a quick wipe with a MF:*










*Takes this:*










*To this :*










*No rubbing , no brushes , no water !! *

*Before*










*And After :*










*All the awkward places & nooks & crannies are no match for the Tornador* :thumb:

*Spray - Wipe - Walk Away !*

*My Colleague Chris - Looking pretty in Beige* 

*Look at the Astra in the Background - that would have been ideal demo car for the NW meet :buffer:*





































IMO well worth the purchase for the interiors alone - but he got the whole engine bay done in under 10 mins and that is one serious bonus


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

What exactly is Tornador? I've never heard of it before. (Sorry, I'm at work so I can't see the pics as they got blocked at work, so I'll say something nice about the pics when I'm home and can see them - I'm sure they're great though )


----------



## nsanity (May 7, 2007)

Yeah me either, looks interesting though.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Its an air tool - that mainly uses the force of compressed air to make a mini tornado through its nozzle - this tornado with the addition of a small amount of cleaning fluid being swirled round a hundreds of MPH basically dislodge dirt and 'sucks' it into the nozzle.

So its basicall a hybrid between an air line , a vac and a wet vac :doublesho

The machine :



















The dirt it has collected from the engine bay


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

looks like a great bit of kit. have you got any pics of it working on the interior?

and where did you get it from?


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

a AS rep should have them i believe

alan you going to sending me one too


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

mouthyman said:


> looks like a great bit of kit. have you got any pics of it working on the interior?
> 
> and where did you get it from?


Yes Autosmart have them - also seen them on fleabay :thumb:

Interior : http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=963117#post963117



Silva1 said:


> a AS rep should have them i believe
> 
> *alan you going to sending me one too*


No


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

it will work great as a birthday gift


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

I will send you a Microfibre instead - its a starting block


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

alanjo99 said:


> I will send you a Microfibre instead - its a starting block


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi sorry being very lazy but what size compressor can you get away with to work the Tornador properly?

Think your thread could be very expensive for me :thumb:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Cliff said:


> Hi sorry being very lazy but what size compressor can you get away with to work the Tornador properly?
> 
> Think your thread could be very expensive for me :thumb:


Recommended Pressure according to the book is 8 Bar

My Compressor is Max at 8 bar - so just struggles slightly when the air drops down. (I have the screwfix cheapy £89 one - so would recommend this spec as the absolute minimum)


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Cheers Alan :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

that engine was pretty clean tho 

ive tried it on a real bad bay, and it made it look better. but prefoaming the dirty bits with an APC etc before using the tornador made it pretty darn good job of it


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> that engine was pretty clean tho
> 
> ive tried it on a real bad bay, and it made it look better. but prefoaming the dirty bits with an APC etc before using the tornador made it pretty darn good job of it


Dirtiest one I could find :thumb:

I have been cleaning computer keyboards with it last week , along with anything that wasn't nailed down, I think it must be addictive :buffer:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

lol same as me.

i did the interior, engine bay, boot carpet, scraps of carpets on the garage floor, in about an hour after getting it hooked up


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

TBH thats a clean engine bay before, can you ask the owner of the Astra Van if you can use that as a tester?

I am not 100% convinced at the moment, whilst it did ok going by the interior pics, and watched you at work on the mat on sunday it looked good, however for the price it is I want to make sure it does a bit more lol

Also, could you try it with surfex please :thumb:


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

Where does the dirt go to.? Does it suck it up or blow it everywhere else.? Cant understand why there is so little dirt in the nozzle/funnel end. Its got to go somewhere and compressors blow not suck. Does the tap on the side just turn the fluid off or turn it to suction?.

Cheers.

Russ


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

matt1263 said:


> TBH thats a clean engine bay before, can you ask the owner of the Astra Van if you can use that as a tester?
> 
> I am not 100% convinced at the moment, whilst it did ok going by the interior pics, and watched you at work on the mat on sunday it looked good, however for the price it is I want to make sure it does a bit more lol
> 
> Also, could you try it with surfex please :thumb:


Your correct - It was a mess around at luch time and that was the muckest we could find.
Main point of the excercise was to illustrate removal of light dirt in hard to reach places without using water or brushes etc to aggitate.

No doubt something that is minging will need some other treatment first (degreaser etc) to remove caked on crap.

I will have a work with astra man and see if we can sort something out :thumb:

I don't know if Surfex would be ok in the gun (warranty for one) any one have a product data sheet for Surfex ?



Anmarube said:


> Where does the dirt go to.? Does it suck it up or blow it everywhere else.? Cant understand why there is so little dirt in the nozzle/funnel end. Its got to go somewhere and compressors blow not suck. Does the tap on the side just turn the fluid off or turn it to suction?.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Russ


I stand to be corrected - but it collects dirt in the funnel end presumably from the vortex of the Tornado effect. The tap controls the amount of liquid through the gun.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

Yeah I know about the warrenty issue thing (read all the threads about tornador) but would be very handy if you could use Surfex with it.

Do you think its a pro tool or one more for own use?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

its very well made - quality wise its a pro product.

Time saved doing interiors will pay for itself in no time IMO.


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Great work, looks superb, that engine is certainly mounted nicely back in the engine bay too :thumb:


----------

